# Ajman investor, be ware



## Mick-1

If you are considering investing in Ajman, be ware that Ajman has a huge problem with lack of Electricity. ALL of the new high rises are on generators. The only two projects that I know of that do not use generators are Naimie Towers and Rashidia Towers. 

It might seem like it's no problem, but it is. The surge from the generators being switched on and off will burn TVs and refrigerators in a matter of weeks. And the land lord of course is not responsible. That is why Al Khur towers, although finished, sits empty. A three bedroom is going for 35K a year and still there are no takers. That is because people are becoming aware of problems with buildings run on generators.

And if you are thinking about getting a piece of land in Ajman to build it, you can forget that also. You will not be approved for Water and Electricity. We finished our house over a year ago and have had our application turned down by FEWA. Only Emiraties will get W/E connection, and that's ofcourse due to the shortage. But they won't tell you that when you buy the land and go to the municipality to pay the hefty transfer tax. They also won't tell you that when you go get the building permit.

The plans for a power plant in Ajman have been scrapped. But no one will say anything about it. 

Be wise, don't invest in Ajman


----------



## Andy Capp

What a load of pants, I've lived here for over a year, never had a problem with water or electricity, And what about the power plant in Ajman that DOES exist, i drive past it every day! The "New Ajman" out on Emirates Road, that's a different matter, but in the "Old town, along the corniche etc. It's business as usual.
Where did you as an expat buy a plot of land? Didn't think you could in Ajman centre - not yet at least, if so, then i stand corrected.


----------



## Mick-1

Andy Capp said:


> What a load of pants, I've lived here for over a year, never had a problem with water or electricity, And what about the power plant in Ajman that DOES exist, i drive past it every day! The "New Ajman" out on Emirates Road, that's a different matter, but in the "Old town, along the corniche etc. It's business as usual.
> Where did you as an expat buy a plot of land? Didn't think you could in Ajman centre - not yet at least, if so, then i stand corrected.


Humorous! I've lived in Ajman for 8 years. All the new high rises are on generators. ALL!

Ofcourse Ajman has a power plant. Did you read somewhere in my post that I said it didn't?

If you think it's a good place to invest, by all means, have at it!


----------



## merlin the learned

Mick-1 said:


> Humorous! I've lived in Ajman for 8 years. All the new high rises are on generators. ALL!
> 
> Ofcourse Ajman has a power plant. Did you read somewhere in my post that I said it didn't?
> 
> If you think it's a good place to invest, by all means, have at it!


If voltage spikes and surges are causing a problem there are low cost domestic sine wave correctors availible that will protect TV's, computers and frig motors etc from genset surge/spikes.

Fact; all power generation systems world wide suffer the same whether nuclear, hydro, fossil fuel burning or a basement mounted diesel genset.
Every household and business should install surge/spike protection for electronics and electric motors.


----------



## Andy Capp

Mick-1 said:


> Humorous! I've lived in Ajman for 8 years. All the new high rises are on generators. ALL!
> 
> Ofcourse Ajman has a power plant. Did you read somewhere in my post that I said it didn't?
> 
> If you think it's a good place to invest, by all means, have at it!


Hmm, I wonder whether I've seen you in the Kemp or ABH.......
(Don't go to the outside inn....)


----------



## Mick-1

Andy Capp said:


> Hmm, I wonder whether I've seen you in the Kemp or ABH.......
> (Don't go to the outside inn....)


Might have.


----------



## marc

has to be the worst investment imaginable. 

99% of developers have run off, i would count myself lucky if i was sitting here having a tower worrying about electricity------- at least its built!!! 

Ajman and RAK booms where all done off the back of Dubai, i was selling all this sh*t......

tower after tower, city after new city.... no regulation...


----------

